# RedFish - Free Online Aquarium Magazine



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

I stumbled onto this a couple of months ago. Even though I prefer a magazine I can hold in my hand and read it has a lot of good info.


----------



## sjforward3 (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks, this is a good read. Everyone should check it out.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

This was a good read, especially the section about the plants. It taught me quite a bit actually. I'm not really into cichlids, so I didn't read any of that.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad you guys are liking it! There should be an article coming out via their December 2011 issue about ripariums (by yours truly!)


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

When is the December issue going to come out? I can't wait!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Elliot said:


> When is the December issue going to come out? I can't wait!


I am not really sure to be honest. I would think in the next week or so probably.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It's out! Giver her a looksy!


----------

